# I'm just sayin' ...



## HamS (Nov 10, 2011)

The black part of a wood stove with a fire in it is probably not something you want to touch with your bare skin.

It might be wise to keep a pair of tweezers and other splinterectomy surgical tools in the shop instead of having to come in the house.

While it is mighty tempting to keep a refrigerator stocked with intoxicants in the shop, it is probably not a good idea to do so.

Sawdust on a smooth concrete floor can be pretty slippery.

If you need glasses to read, you probably need them to see your lines as well.

Clean glasses help you see better.

Slipping when a table saw is running is not healthy for lumber jocks and other living creatures.

Feel free to add your own "I'm just sayin'"s.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

"I'm just sayin" II

If you are taller than the crawl space, don't stand straight up!
Just because you're paranoid, doesn't mean they're NOT after you!
A submarine shouldn't have a screen door!
Don't take a long walk on a short pier, unless you know how to swim!

That all I got, for now…......


----------



## tbird1963 (Jan 3, 2012)

if its running dont think you can stop it with your hand, just because it has warning lables you can ignore them, and just because its not raining in the mornin when you awake doesnt mean its not going to rain later that day. Oh and when it says Dont touch touch it an see what happens…. Just sayin


----------



## Finisherman (May 3, 2013)

If at first you don't succeed… sky diving isn't for you!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Do not use a hair dryer in the shower.
Do not use a microwave to dry pets.
Do not iron clothes while wearing.
Do not sit under coconut trees.
Defrost frozen dinners before eating.
Do not use Scrubbing Bubbles for personal hygiene.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Don't go through the EMPLOYEES ONLY door to the service counter,you would be asking for help from the customers!
I did that.


----------



## fredj (Jun 4, 2013)

Don't do anything that might cause the Earth to tilt off it's axis. 
Don't give a child expresso. 
Don't try to give a cat that has not been declawed a bath.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

You have to be 10% smarter than the tool you are using.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Don't solder copper pipes in a lightning storm.

Don't assume the blade guard on the skill saw will close automatically

If mail comes at 10 am, and you're wife comes home at noon, and you're expecting a secret package, mail will be 3 hours late that day.

While it is mighty tempting to keep a refrigerator stocked with intoxicants in the shop, it is probably not a good idea to do so. Since probably leaves room for doubt, it may be ok.

It not a good idea to set your wire wheel in front of a window. Same goes for the lathe.

If you are one board short, and you're project is due tomorrow, there is no sense in driving to the lumber yard, they are out of stock to.

You will always find you're tape measure when you are looking for the marking gauge and vice versa, so plan accordingly.


----------

